
Office etiquette - xt_cube
I work as a software engineer at company X, we all have cubes with low walls and managers occupy the offices with doors on the perimeter of the building.<p>I find it annoying, disruptive and upsetting that people gather in offices to have loud discussions and fail to close the door.<p>Some managers are from foreign countries and have these discussions in their native language when meeting with employees of shared heritage, this I find borderline offensive.<p>I&#x27;m certain that I suffer from Misophonia; is this my problem? or am I cursed with a disproportional number of inconsiderate colleagues?
======
wmf
It's reasonable to ask people to be quieter and/or close the door.

If you complain about people speaking non-English in your office you're going
to be fired for racism.

